# Brand new JVC head unit cut out



## kiffcurt (Jul 16, 2018)

I recently bought a JVC head unit that is rated 50W x 4, I also bought 4 new JVC 6inch speakers rated 50W RMS and 300 W max... I installed the HU and the two front speakers but had no time to do the back.. Everything worked fine until I installed the back door speakers... I had to run wire because there were non in the first place and now I ran the volume up to 30 out of 35 max and it cut out and powered off?

Why would it do this if the HU can clearly run the 4 speakers?

Thanks please help 

Sent from my WAS-LX1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiffcurt (Jul 16, 2018)

Note: It won't come on at all now even if I disconnect the back door speakers... I've checked every fuse I can find and theres no internal fuse?


----------



## OneGun (Jun 15, 2018)

First thing is first, you're going to have to test for voltage and ground at the radio head unit. Usually there are two 12 volt wires, one that's "hot" all the time and one that's only "hot" with the Key On. I usually see a yellow wire that's hot at all times and a red that's hot with the key on. 

The black will usually be ground. 

You can use a volt meter or a 12 volt test light. I prefer a test light for quick checks like that. 

But you have to see if the head unit is getting power and ground. If you don't know how to use a 12 volt test light, Google or YouTube it. It's really easy and can quickly give you an idea. 

You have to at least check this right now. 

If you have full power and ground getting to the HU, but it's still not turning on, make sure the terminals in the connectors (harness and radio side) aren't damaged. 

If you get this far and haven't found anything, check for any fuses that are in the radio/HU itself. 

If you get to _this_ point and all checks good, the radio has probably failed and needs to be replaced. 

As to how rear speakers caused this, I have no idea.


----------



## William Hamilton (Sep 9, 2019)

You ought to increase the numbers here, mate. It's not enough, I think.


----------

